# Faster Flatter Mattress Stitch



## ps802 (Mar 28, 2014)

I am going to try this on my next project.


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

Remove the "s" in https for the link to be clickable.

Thanks for posting.


----------



## colleenmay (Apr 5, 2012)

That is amazing. It will make MY life so much easier. I always hated sewing up. Thank you so much for posting.


----------



## jersgran (Mar 19, 2012)

thanx. have a sweater that needs sewing up just off the needles


----------



## jzx330 (Oct 11, 2013)

I will be using this info, often. WOW!!


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

Great technique - thanks for sharing.


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you, and just in time to finish a small project.


----------



## gginastoria (Jun 2, 2013)

This is the method I use. The only problem I ever encounter is difficulty tightening up the seam, I tighten every 3 or 4 sts in case I have caught a previous stitch when going through the loop. The only way to tighten in this case is to take the sts out one by one until you release the mistake.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

gginastoria said:


> This is the method I use. The only problem I ever encounter is difficulty tightening up the seam, I tighten every 3 or 4 sts in case I have caught a previous stitch when going through the loop. The only way to tighten in this case is to take the sts out one by one until you release the mistake.


This is the way I have always done it. Didn't know there was another way.


----------



## susanjoy (Aug 13, 2013)

I frequently use this method instead of taking a whole stitch into the seam and it pulls tight more easily than taking a bar from every row.


----------



## WendyMargaret (Sep 10, 2014)

That is new to me. Thanks so much.


----------



## clearwater (Oct 11, 2013)

thanks for sharing, nice video, easy to follow.


----------



## Evelyne56 (Nov 17, 2014)

Very interesting and so simple. Thank you !


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thanks so much :thumbup:


----------



## Chezl (Mar 12, 2012)

This is the method I use too.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## skitty's_mum (Sep 30, 2013)

I always thought this was how to do mattress stitch, didn't know there was another way. It does make a neat seam.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the video.


----------



## Geniir (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for posting this site. I'm going to give this method a try.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks for posting this link. I have a cowl to sew and am going to try this.


----------



## kdpa07734 (Nov 10, 2015)

This will help so much. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## memere0211 (Nov 1, 2013)

thank you!!! definately going to try!!


----------



## Treenya (Feb 10, 2013)

Love this method. It seems easier and I like the less bulky seam.


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, I will try it on my next seam.


----------



## mildredL2 (May 14, 2014)

Thank you for sharing this!


----------



## prairiewmn (May 17, 2012)

This is also the method I was taught. I love that I get to see the good side the whole time so I can deal with any discrepancies as they occur, for example if I am matching stripes.


----------



## Lenaki (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you, I'm going to try it.


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for posting! :thumbup:


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow - that is simply awesome. Looks seamless on the right side, and video is easy to follow. Thanks for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks! Been looking for something like that for a loooong time!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

ps802 said:


> I am going to try this on my next project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Crochet dreamin' (Apr 22, 2013)

I tried to use this one before, but was too confusing with the nubby NORO yarn. I actually saved this video to my hard drive, but then couldn't find it again  
So I have re-saved it this time and it even gave me a picture icon this time and the title! I am so happy. I will be able to find it now. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

Also bookmarked it. Learned something new today!
Thanks.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

clearwater said:


> thanks for sharing, nice video, easy to follow.


Now I will finally tackle those 250 mitered squares I made!!! :XD:


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

ps802 said:


> I am going to try this on my next project.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

B4 said:


> I just sent ps802 this video, it is a great one. Give it a try.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ruth,
This video by Saroj is excellent! The easiest yet!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bookpushr (Sep 16, 2012)

It looks so easy. I will definitely try this out. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## B4 (Jan 30, 2013)

bookpushr said:


> It looks so easy. I will definitely try this out. Thanks for sharing.


Your Welcome, Ruth


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Thx for sharing the link


----------



## Valandra (Mar 23, 2011)

Many thanks for the link, just finishing a sweater now and was dreading the sewing up bit. she made it look so easy, quite looking forward to trying out this method.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you for sharing. Have bookmarked because I know I will be using it. good information to have.


----------



## craftyfifi (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks for sharing


----------



## C. Disher (Apr 14, 2011)

I have always used this method. I am surprised that she didn't continue to use the green on the yellow ---the color yarn used to stitch the seam doesn't show at all. It is so easy when you have a striped sweater. No changing for each color. Ginger


----------



## KathrynJG (May 23, 2013)

skitty's_mum said:


> I always thought this was how to do mattress stitch, didn't know there was another way. It does make a neat seam.


I was wondering the same thing. This is the way I was taught Mattress Stitch. Is there a slower way to do it?

:-D


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Was very informative.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Interesting! Thanks for the link.


----------



## clwise (May 19, 2011)

I can't get either link to come up but will keep trying. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing this link. Just what I need for my current project!


----------



## Jlee2dogs (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you so much - I will use this soon!!!!


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

This is a great way to do seams...thanks for the link and I will be using it shortly!


----------



## momcos (Jun 25, 2013)

Thank you. I have 12 blanket squares to seam. I've bookmarked this so I can try this method.


----------



## MJEN (Jan 2, 2016)

Thanks for the link. This looks so much flatter on the inside than the normal mattress stitch. I'm going to try it on my next project that needs seaming.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you - nice method.


----------



## nhallman (Nov 1, 2012)

Thank you so much for the link! I have always dreaded the mattress stitch. This method looks so much easier! Thanks


----------

